# Why dish blackout preseason mlb games?



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I have both directv & dish and i see dish blackouts preseason mlb games and directv doesn't. Does anyone know why this happens? I cancelled my mbl extra innings on directv,because of this contraction deal.

And it's great to watch spring training games from florida/arizona. Does anyone elase like the spring training games?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Its becasue of different contracts held by E* and D*. With E* most preseason games and replays are blacked out but with D* theyre not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2002)

That's because E* is the evil empire.

"Its becasue of different contracts held by E* and D*."

Horsehit! I don't buy that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2002)

I meant to say horsesh*t! There is no way in hell IMO that preseason baseball games are included into any contract talks whatsoever. Oh, DTV paid an extra $.50 cents a year to show preseason baseball to its subs blah blah blah. This is my opinion: E* blacks them out so people don't start enjoying them then start *****ing to them to get the MLB package.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2002)

> I meant to say horsesh*t!


And I thought you were just trying to make our job easier


----------

